# What makes an exceptional live guitarist



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm currently playing in a band that is seeing quite a bit of success, and Its crossed my mind that while, i'm fairly a proficient player... I still have a lot to learn about playing live.

What have you learned over the years to make your sound and stage show more than just a mediocre guitar player?


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

stage presents man, buy some strap locks and really get into it, bitchwhip is my fav because u whip the guitar around your shoulders, just looks cool but takes a bit of practice. just watch like live concert videos and what what the guitarests are doing, then try mimiking it or makin up somthin simmilar to what that are doin.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

My signature says it all.

CT.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

If you can play proficiently, then all you need to do is worry less about your playing and just let loose and have fun. It took me 3 years of gigging to finally feel comfortable enough with my playing to just let er rip.

Move around, look up, don't be afraid to jump around. Personally, I steal all my moves from Jimmy Page and Mike McCready.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think besides the obvious, being able to play the guitar, you have to show that you are genuinely involved in what you are doing (making music) without appearing self conscious. If the audience knows it's real, they'll respond. This could mean jumping around like madman, setting your gear on fire, making strange faces, goosewalking, or simply standing still with your eyes closed or sitting in a dark corner of the stage. You've got to be comfortable with whatever you do or else you won't play your best which is job#1. Some players entertain you with their unconscious movements. I knew a guy who used to swing his leg when he was really into it. It was totally unconscious, something he had to do to play well, but people found it entertaining. Like I said, genuine involvement is the key.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I think besides the obvious, being able to play the guitar, you have to show that you are genuinely involved in what you are doing (making music) without appearing self conscious. If the audience knows it's real, they'll respond. This could mean jumping around like madman, setting your gear on fire, making strange faces, goosewalking, or simply standing still with your eyes closed or sitting in a dark corner of the stage. You've got to be comfortable with whatever you do or else you won't play your best which is job#1. Some players entertain you with their unconscious movements. I knew a guy who used to swing his leg when he was really into it. It was totally unconscious, something he had to do to play well, but people found it entertaining. Like I said, genuine involvement is the key.


My right leg always starts moving to the beat when I'm really into it. Then I just erupt as needed.

:rawk:


----------

